# overnight stop



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

does anyone know of a motorhome friendly stop over for one night near Bourg-en-Bresse?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Aire de Stationement >here<

Camping Municipal >here<

Pete


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for quick reply peejay. this area will be just fine


----------

